# New guy here. Is anyone else a meat cutter/butcher?



## Kevin Braker (May 21, 2018)

Ive been doing cutting and meat department things for 25 years. Who else is is there?


----------



## noboundaries (May 21, 2018)

There are a lot of chefs/former chefs, restaurant owners, etc, but I don't recall someone being a meat cutter. You might smoke someone out of the shadows, Kevin!

Ray


----------



## SonnyE (May 21, 2018)

Hi Kevin, Welcome to SMF!
Not a meat cutter by trade, but have done my share of game processing, fish processing, and raised typical animals like chickens, goats, cows, and pigs.
Other than that, I've done lots of meat cutting to feed my face.... :D
My Bread and Butter trade was electrical. ;)


----------



## mosparky (May 21, 2018)

I'm a meat clerk at a grocery. Not allowed to use the saw, but pretty much anything boneless I can and do cut. Occassionally a bone-in rib eye, being I can use the knife between bones.


----------



## HalfSmoked (May 21, 2018)

I'm with SonnyE been cutting ever since I was big enough to pick up a knife and fork. :D

Have process a lot of wild game over the years.

Warren


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 21, 2018)

Howdy, Pops6927 is our resident goto Cutter. He worked in his families shop a long time.
I am a retired Chef\Instructor from 4 generations of Butchers. I learned cutting from my Dad and taught the basics at the culinary school...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (May 22, 2018)

Well I'm no meat cutter, but welcome to the forum!
Al


----------



## gmc2003 (May 22, 2018)

Not sure if this counts, but only if it's done and on my plate.

Welcome to the site.

Chris


----------



## grubby64 (May 22, 2018)

Kevin Braker said:


> Ive been doing cutting and meat department things for 25 years. Who else is is there?


Hi Kevin,
I was a meat cutter / market manager for about 12 years in my younger days. I don't post much but this forum is a great source of info!
Welcome!
Grubby


----------



## Smoke23 (May 22, 2018)

Not a meat cutter but welcome to the site!


----------

